# Hardware Acceleration issue Windows 8



## Techtu (Nov 22, 2012)

It all started not too long ago, around an hour now. I was watching some bitch fights on youtube and the likes of using IE10 when all of a sudden IE crashed, didn't think this was a problem as it promptly restarted itself... However I went to restart the current video and boom I hear bitches kicking and screaming but with a green screen. 

I'm happy enough to skip watching the bitches fight but at 8pm England time the football kicked off between Newcastle and Maritimo, which I really wanted to watch online as the missus is watching LOTR 

I've actually just come up with a solution for now (which lets me watch the game, well 2nd half) hence the thread title but its not a fix in any way whatsoever. All I've done is downloaded Firefox and disabled Hardware Acceleration.

Anyone else had this error or may know of a fix?


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 22, 2012)

Are you using the desktop version of IE or the app version?


----------



## Techtu (Nov 22, 2012)

Desktop.

EDIT: I get the same result no matter what way I use IE but I did just notice that when I disable Hardware Acceleration in Firefox it does something in IE too as it also lets the videos loaded there to play as they should but when I enable Hardware Acceleration in Firefox again the video in IE stops working.


----------



## repman244 (Nov 22, 2012)

Techtu said:


> It all started not too long ago, around an hour now. *I was watching some bitch fights on youtube* and the likes of using IE10 when all of a sudden IE crashed, didn't think this was a problem as it promptly restarted itself... However I went to restart the current video and boom *I hear bitches kicking and screaming but with a green screen.*
> 
> *I'm happy enough to skip watching the bitches fight* but at 8pm England time the football kicked off between Newcastle and Maritimo, which I really wanted to watch online as the missus is watching LOTR
> 
> ...



 Had a good laugh, thank you!


Anyway, you have the latest graphic drivers installed? Did you try disabling HWA in flash player?


----------



## Techtu (Nov 22, 2012)

I've doubled checked and double checked again to make sure everything is up to date which it is, as for disabling hardware acceleration... I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## repman244 (Nov 22, 2012)

Techtu said:


> as for disabling hardware acceleration... I can't find it anywhere.



When watching a video on YT, right click on video, and you can disable HWA. Not sure if it will work but it's worth a try.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 22, 2012)

repman244 said:


> When watching a video on YT, right click on video, and you can disable HWA. Not sure if it will work but it's worth a try.



It's really not there in IE10 - I already went to try this.


----------



## Drone (Nov 22, 2012)

Look in event viewer maybe you find error log there.



Techtu said:


> I've doubled checked and double checked again to make sure everything is up to date which it is



Flashplayer in IE10 is updating automatically so technically it's *always* uptodate. 




			
				Techtu said:
			
		

> I did just notice that when I disable Hardware Acceleration in Firefox it does something in IE too


  Impossible. FF uses plugin, IE uses activex.

I don't know what the trouble is but you can delete IE from programs and features and then install/re-enable it again. If you have W8 dvd of course. Or you can go back to the latest restore point. But if you say that problem exists in FF then maybe it's your drivers.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 22, 2012)

IE10 has an embedded flash player.

http://arstechnica.com/information-...dded-flash-do-not-track-and-stable-standards/

Have you installed any update in the meantime?


----------



## Techtu (Nov 22, 2012)

Drone said:


> Impossible. FF uses plugin, IE uses activex.
> 
> I don't know what the trouble is but you can delete IE from programs and features and then install/re-enable it again. If you have W8 dvd of course. Or you can go back to the latest restore point. But if you say that problem exists in FF then maybe it's your drivers.



Honestly, I'll even install some screen recording program to show you if you'd like? Well actually it would probably be a video on my missus' phone of me enabling and disabling hardware accelerator and trying to play a video on youtube before and after.



Crap Daddy said:


> IE10 has an embedded flash player.
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/information-...dded-flash-do-not-track-and-stable-standards/
> 
> Have you installed any update in the meantime?



I thought it did, and no the last updates was on the 18th.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 22, 2012)

It could be the hardware acceleration driver that the AMD drivers install. I've had problems with it in the past and I know you have to disable hardware acceleration in Media Player in W8 to keep it from crashing.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 26, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> It could be the hardware acceleration driver that the AMD drivers install. I've had problems with it in the past and I know you have to disable hardware acceleration in Media Player in W8 to keep it from crashing.



Where is this option in Media Player?


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 27, 2012)

Under tools -> options tab -> uncheck "Turn on DirectX Video Acceleration for WMV files"


----------

